# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Araña MSNBot

## perdiguera

¿Quienes son?
Cada vez que miro lo que hacen los miembros y visitantes me sale una gran cantidad de *Araña MSNBot* y no sé a qué o quienes corresponde.
¿Se diferencian algo del visitante normal, o son miembros que no se quieren identificar?.

----------


## Luján

> ¿Quienes son?
> Cada vez que miro lo que hacen los miembros y visitantes me sale una gran cantidad de *Araña MSNBot* y no sé a qué o quienes corresponde.
> ¿Se diferencian algo del visitante normal, o son miembros que no se quieren identificar?.



Si buscas en Enlaces -> Quién está en Línea te saldrán 3 tipos de usuarios (puedes seleccionar verlos todos o sólo un grupo en la parte baja de la página): Usuarios (registrados), a los que puedes acceder a ver sus perfiles; visitantes y buscadores.

Los usuarios registrados somos nosotros, los que podemos escribir mensajes.

Los visitantes son IPs (tras de las cuales se supone una persona) que leen los mensajes del foro, sin estar registrados.

Los buscadores son los programas automáticos pertenecientes a los diferentes buscadores de Internet (Google, Bing, Yahoo, etc.) Estos se identifican de forma diferente a los visitantes pues no es un navegador al uso lo que utilizan para revisar las páginas. El nombre de araña viene por la estructura en cómo funcionan: revisan una web de arriba a abajo guardando las palabras clave del texto en la base de datos del buscador y de paso registran todos los enlaces y los siguen. Lo que da una estructura en forma de tela de araña.

ArañaMSNbot será el programa automático (robot) del buscador de MSN (Microsoft), actualmente conocido como Bing.

También podrás encontrar de vez en cuando la Araña Google o la de Yahoo.


No te preocupes, estas arañas son más inofensivas que las que hemos visto en el foro de flora y fauna. De hecho son beneficiosas, pues hacen que el foro aparezca en los buscadores.



Se me olvidaba un detalle:
Los visitantes no pueden acceder a los perfiles de los usuarios, y a otros lugares del foro. Pero las arañas de los buscadores tienen más limitado aún el rango de acción, ya que ni siquiera pueden ir a las páginas de búsqueda (nuevos mensajes, buscar por palabra, etc.)

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias, Luján, por la respuesta tan rápida y certera como siempre.
Efectivamente he visto los de Yahoo y los de Google.
Veo que te gusta la informática, algo que para mí es un agujero negro.
Supongo que eso quiere decir que cuando aparece la araña, en quíen está en línea, hay alguien, en cualquier sitio del mundo, que ha solicitado una búsqueda sobre un tema en un buscador genérico y este le ha enviado a un hilo de nuestro foro. Deberíamos estar subvencionados por Google, Microsoft, Apple etc.
Y luego dicen que sólo valemos 149 $.
A esas agencias de valoración habria que explicarles lo que valen los moderadores, uno a uno (los moderadores) y una a una (las agencias), aunque si son como las que apoyaron las rentabilidades pasadas en todos los paises y ámbitos no me extraña nada esa falta de valoración de nuestro foro.
Como entonces se equivocaron, se equivocan y se equivocarán.

----------


## Luján

> Gracias, Luján, por la respuesta tan rápida y certera como siempre.
> Efectivamente he visto los de Yahoo y los de Google.
> Veo que te gusta la informática, algo que para mí es un agujero negro.
> Supongo que eso quiere decir que cuando aparece la araña, en quíen está en línea, hay alguien, en cualquier sitio del mundo, que ha solicitado una búsqueda sobre un tema en un buscador genérico y este le ha enviado a un hilo de nuestro foro. Deberíamos estar subvencionados por Google, Microsoft, Apple etc.
> Y luego dicen que sólo valemos 149 $.
> A esas agencias de valoración habria que explicarles lo que valen los moderadores, uno a uno (los moderadores) y una a una (las agencias), aunque si son como las que apoyaron las rentabilidades pasadas en todos los paises y ámbitos no me extraña nada esa falta de valoración de nuestro foro.
> Como entonces se equivocaron, se equivocan y se equivocarán.


Hombre, sí que me gusta la informática.  :Big Grin:  :Cool: 

No necesariamente que aparezca la araña de un buscador significa que alguien esté buscando. Los buscadores realizan búsquedas "de oficio", sobre todo en las páginas que ya tienen registradas, para ver las posibles actualizaciones y modificaciones, por ejemplo.

Una forma de subvención que nos da Google, MS, Yahoo y los demás buscadores es precisamente esa: la de aparecer en ellos. Cierto es que les puedes pagar por aparecer, pero también cuenta el número de visitas que tiene una página a través del buscador para ir ascendiendo en el listado de resultados.


A lo de las agencias.... pues sin comentarios.  :Wink:

----------


## ceheginero joven

He visto este tema y me surge una pregunta: ¿Por qué cuando me meto en "Quienes están en línea" a veces me sale?:

Araña Google  |  Respondiendo a tema
                           (Qué sera...?)

Que quiere decir eso, ¿por qué responden a temas los buscadores?


De paso, un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Me parece que tienes la explicación, de Luján, más arriba.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> He visto este tema y me surge una pregunta: ¿Por qué cuando me meto en "Quienes están en línea" a veces me sale?:
> 
> Araña Google  |  Respondiendo a tema
>                            (Qué sera...?)
> 
> Que quiere decir eso, ¿por qué responden a temas los buscadores?
> 
> 
> De paso, un saludo


Creo que eso ya lo hablomos en otro lugar, pero creo que debían, a que una araña se dedica a seguir nuestros pasos, y cuando hacemos algo, por ejemplo responder un tema y acto seguido vamos a "Quien está en Linea", una araña aparece con lo que estábamos haciendo anteriormente.
Si me equivoco, Luján te responderá exactamente.

----------


## Luján

> Creo que eso ya lo hablomos en otro lugar, pero creo que debían, a que una araña se dedica a seguir nuestros pasos, y cuando hacemos algo, por ejemplo responder un tema y acto seguido vamos a "Quien está en Linea", una araña aparece con lo que estábamos haciendo anteriormente.
> Si me equivoco, Luján te responderá exactamente.


No fue en otro lugar, sino en este mismo hilo, justo a sus inicios. Y a los mensajes que ya he escrito en él os remito para indicaros lo de las arañas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No fue en otro lugar, sino en este mismo hilo, justo a sus inicios. Y a los mensajes que ya he escrito en él os remito para indicaros lo de las arañas.


¿Ves?, Si ya decçia yo que lo habçia visto en algçun sitio :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que ha aparecido un nuevo tipo de araña, que no había visto yo antes por aquí, Araña Baidu.

----------


## Luján

> *Baidu* (chino: 百度, pinyin: _Bǎidù_, literalmente «cien veces» NASDAQ: BIDU) es un motor de búsqueda en idioma chino con sede en Pekín fundado a finales de 1999 por Robin Li y Eric Xu. Su diseño es similar al de Google e incluye la posibilidad de búsqueda de noticias, imágenes y canciones, entre otras funciones.
>  Su nombre proviene de un poema chino clásico del poeta Xin Qiji, durante la dinastía Song, acerca de un hombre que buscaba el amor de su vida.
>  A agosto de 2010, es el sexto sitio más visitado de Internet.


Wikipedia _dixit_ (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baidu)

Ya nos han encontrado los chinos!!!!

----------


## ceheginero joven

Nos van a conocer hasta en China jajajajaja!!!

----------


## ben-amar

> Nos van a conocer hasta en China jajajajaja!!!


Te equivocas, pequeño salta-embalses  :Big Grin: ; ya nos conocian, ahora los vamos a conocer nosotros a ellos  :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Otra Araña nueva descubierta, se llama BingBot.

----------


## perdiguera

> Otra Araña nueva descubierta, se llama BingBot.


Es vieja, embalses, es el buscador llamado Bing que tiene poca presencia en la red pero que existe desde hace tiempo.

----------


## Luján

> Es vieja, embalses, es el buscador llamado Bing que tiene poca presencia en la red pero que existe desde hace tiempo.


De hecho, si no me equivoco, Bingbot es la que antes se llamaba MSNBot. Al menos, es de la misma compañía: Microsoft.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Si ese es, bing, de microsoft: http://www.bing.com/. Ese ya lo había visto hace tiempo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

A bueno, pues yo es la primera vez que la veo.
Gracias por la aclaración.

----------

